# ~Vogue: June 2015: Featuring Princess Mallorn!~



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, the other day, I was playing around with the camera and I found some color filters! 
Mallorn was happy to alternate posing with trying to explore the camera, weren't you, Princess?
'Course I was. The camera seems to love me, I always see it. 
Right you are, Princess. You know, I decided to give in to your vanity.
What vanity? My looks are all natural.
We know, but thanks for reaffirming that. Anyways, she thinks these should be in Budgie Vogue--
Well, they should. I can't think of why not. 
They'll be the judge of that, I'm sure. Enjoy!
























































Thanks for stopping by to look at even more pictures of the Princess! :wave:
Ta-ta, loyal subjects!


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

They are all beautiful. I particularly love the last one. I think it's a winner for the cover.
Wonderful posing Princess, I see that the love of the camera is well reciprocated.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful photo shoot, Princess Mallorn!
Your loyal subjects are thrilled to have been allowed to view the efforts made by your photographer although we know the images can't possibly pay completely proper homage to your royal beauty.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh Miss Mallorn, even the filtered len's cannot dull your natural beauty. Your human must heavily invest in the latest and most sophisticated anti budgie technology or she will lose you for sure...:spy:...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I would say Mallorn will even beat The Kardashians to be on the cover. , wait a minute you better put a No GO Zone on the name Mallorn  I heard a rumour no more Direction names are going to be used for this next baby. :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Didoushkaya said:


> They are all beautiful. I particularly love the last one. I think it's a winner for the cover.
> Wonderful posing Princess, I see that the love of the camera is well reciprocated.


Well, thank you, Dee!  And yes, I know. 
Mallorn...
I mean, thank you for your flattery.



FaeryBee said:


> *Wonderful photo shoot, Princess Mallorn!
> Your loyal subjects are thrilled to have been allowed to view the efforts made by your photographer although we know the images can't possibly pay completely proper homage to your royal beauty.*


Ah, thank you Miss Deb. Yes, I quite agree!
I'm sure she does  Thanks for looking, Deb!



Jonah said:


> Oh Miss Mallorn, even the filtered len's cannot dull your natural beauty. Your human must heavily invest in the latest and most sophisticated anti budgie technology or she will lose you for sure...:spy:...


Thank you, dear subject. 
Oh, Randy, don't worry, I have armed guards 



Pretty boy said:


> I would say Mallorn will even beat The Kardashians to be on the cover. , wait a minute you better put a No GO Zone on the name Mallorn  I heard a rumour no more Direction names are going to be used for this next baby. :budgie:


Haha, I bet she did. I think she's prettier than any Kim, Chloe, or Kanye or whatever their names are  Hopefully there are no more directions, I had enough from North East
Or was it South West
Isn't that an airline? 








Yep, it is. 
:laughing:
Oh, it was North West. Silly me!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh I must buy the June issue of Budgie Vogue!! I see the cutest little model just loving the camera  You can tell she's enjoying the photo shoot and posing!  Very adorable!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The camera loves Mallorn and the Princess loves to be on the spotlight, it's only natural that the next step would be the cover on Budgie Vogue magazine! 

For some reason I just remembered Tyra Banks' American's Next Top Model, the part where the models had to do the video shoot and say: "Easy, breezy, beautiful... CoverGirl."


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

My goodness Mallorn sure loves the camera, look at that smile in the last picture!
I hear the millet diet is all the craze now and all the teen budgies will do ANYTHING to get their beaks on it and sport the Mallorn look!🐦


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Such a little star, she is! She definitely gets to be the cover girl this month


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

You are definitely a growing Star, Princess Mallorn!  
Easy, breezy, beautiful cover girl!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Oh I must buy the June issue of Budgie Vogue!! I see the cutest little model just loving the camera  You can tell she's enjoying the photo shoot and posing!  Very adorable!


Haha, a little birdie told me it would be a good one this month!  Thank you Julie! 
Hmm, wonder who the cute model is? Oh, right. Me!!
Shh!



aluz said:


> The camera loves Mallorn and the Princess loves to be on the spotlight, it's only natural that the next step would be the cover on Budgie Vogue magazine!
> 
> For some reason I just remembered Tyra Banks' American's Next Top Model, the part where the models had to do the video shoot and say: "Easy, breezy, beautiful... CoverGirl."


Well, of course. Easy, breezy, beautiful, stunning, gorgeous, lovely, precious--
Mallorn, that's enough! 


Niamhf said:


> My goodness Mallorn sure loves the camera, look at that smile in the last picture!
> I hear the millet diet is all the craze now and all the teen budgies will do ANYTHING to get their beaks on it and sport the Mallorn look!&#128038;


Yeah, the last picture is my favorite, she's such a silly moo :laughing: 
I know, everyone wants to be me.
Oookay, out, you're getting too pompous for your own good. 


deriksen said:


> Such a little star, she is! She definitely gets to be the cover girl this month


Thank you Dorte  I'll tell her you think so, she's not here at the moment as she was getting much too narcissistic 



despoinaki said:


> You are definitely a growing Star, Princess Mallorn!
> Easy, breezy, beautiful cover girl!


I'll tell her you said that, and you're the second one to quote that, looks like she's found her day job :laughing: Thank you Despina!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Okay, I will buy the June Budgie Vogue, and give it to Mink to read... I'm sure she will look at the pics of Mallorn and say "wow, I want to be that glamorous when I grow up too" . Twigs might glance at it and say "that's girl stuff... ooh, but there sure is a pretty girl featured this month"!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Okay, I will buy the June Budgie Vogue, and give it to Mink to read... I'm sure she will look at the pics of Mallorn and say "wow, I want to be that glamorous when I grow up too" . Twigs might glance at it and say "that's girl stuff... ooh, but there sure is a pretty girl featured this month"!


Hahaha!  That's funny!


----------

